# Musky Walleye



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's a fat 28" CPR walleye from over the weekend that was caught while casting a Shallow Invader for Musky. The fish just crushed the bait T-bone style and actually put up a real nice fight considering I was using an 8'6" extra-heavy St. Croix. First walleye while musky fishing for me. Otherwise, no muskies this weekend...the lake was just packed with people as it was basically the first nice weekend of the entire year.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow  nice fish! :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Frigin TANK!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty thick fish - looked like a nice day to be on the water.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

drjongy said:


> Here's a fat 28" CPR walleye from over the weekend that was caught while casting a Shallow Invader for Musky. The fish just crushed the bait T-bone style and actually put up a real nice fight considering I was using an 8'6" extra-heavy St. Croix. First walleye while musky fishing for me. Otherwise, no muskies this weekend...the lake was just packed with people as it was basically the first nice weekend of the entire year.


Sure will be nice for the next person to enjoy the catch, and hopfully release for the person after that


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That is excellent! Great story.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This is the largest walleye I've ever caught, but I always said I would wait for 30" or 10 pounds to have a replica mount done. I am kind of kicking myself for not taking a girth measurement because after looking at the pictures and showing a few people, I think it might have been around that 10 pound mark even at only 28".


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Good Job!! I can tell what lake your on!! Another great walleye lure on that lake is a black Mag Dog!! We caught 2 in one day over 30 inches out there on that lure!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like that thing it is really nice!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I have seen this before, I caught a 27 1/2 walleye on a green and white bucktail, that I was casting near a weedbed. Pretty Sweet!!!!


----------

